# Продукты компании IObit: Новости



## Mila (30 Сен 2011)

*IObit Malware Fighter - бесплатная утилита для очистки ПК от вредоносного ПО*

IObit Malware Fighter - бесплатная утилита для операционных систем Windows 2000/XP/Vista/Seven, которая позволяет обнаружить и удалять из ОС различные виды вредоносного ПО, вирусов, троянов и прочего. Программа проста в использовании, обладает понятным и удобным интерфейсом, построена на базе отточенных технологий из платной версии, но с некоторыми ограничениями по защите ПК.






Скачать IObit Malware Fighter v.1.2 Final можно здесь (16,5 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

источник


----------



## Mila (13 Янв 2012)

*IObit Malware Fighter v.1.3 - бесплатная утилита для очистки ПК от вредоносного ПО*

IObit Malware Fighter - бесплатная утилита для операционных систем Windows 2000/XP/Vista/Seven, которая позволяет обнаружить и удалять из ОС различные виды вредоносного ПО, вирусов, троянов и прочего. Программа проста в использовании, обладает понятным и удобным интерфейсом, построена на базе отточенных технологий из платной версии, но с некоторыми ограничениями по защите ПК.






Скачать IObit Malware Fighter v.1.3 можно здесь  (17,6 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## GvU (26 Мар 2012)

Кто нибудь пробовал, как в работе ?


----------



## evgeniy28 (4 Апр 2012)

она точно надежная?


----------



## akok (4 Апр 2012)

В этом мире нет ничего надежного. Нужно пробовать.


----------



## Severnyj (20 Апр 2012)

*IObit Advanced SystemCare 2012 – бета-тестирование началось*

Компания IObit сообщает о начале открытого бета-тестирования продукта Advanced SystemCare with Antivirus 2012, всеобъемлющего набора инструментов для настройки и обслуживания ПК. Главным отличием нового продукта от предыдущих версий является наличие встроенного антивирусного компонента, способного обеспечивать защиту системы в режиме реального времени и выполнять сканирование жестких дисков по команде пользователя.








Вниманию пользователей, испытывающих потребность в защите ПК, предлагается сразу два мощных антивирусных движка от известных производителей – IObit и BitDefender. Пакет Advanced SystemCare with Antivirus 2012 гарантирует быстрое обнаружение и блокирование разнообразных угроз и предлагает достаточно стандартный для базового антивируса набор функций. В том числе пользователи смогут выполнять полное и быстрое сканирование системы, а также организовывать автоматическую проверку по заранее составленному расписанию. В список ключевых особенностей входит и так называемый «геймерский» режим (он же Silent Mode). В этом режиме приложение не выводит на экран всплывающие уведомления, отрывающие пользователя от игры, работы или просмотра фильма.

Для оптимистично настроенных пользователей добавление полноценного антивирусного модуля в состав пакета Advanced SystemCare является радостным и долгожданным событием. Однако, скептики, наверняка уже приготовились к столкновению с новыми проблемами, такими как возможная несовместимость нового антивируса с ранее установленными средствами защиты. Минимизировать риск возникновения таких конфликтов можно путем установки и запуска продукта в режиме совместимости «Compatibility Mode», в котором встроенные механизмы защиты в реальном времени будут деактивированы.

Разумеется, в распоряжении пользователей также окажется целый набор инструментов для оптимизации и настройки ПК, знакомых по предыдущим версиям. Как и ранее, программа может использоваться для очистки системного реестра от скопившегося «мусора», удалять следы работы пользователя с операционной системой и приложениями, избавляться от ненужных файлов и др. Advanced SystemCare обеспечит максимально производительную работу ПК, поможет решить возникшие проблемы и ликвидировать найденные уязвимости в защите. Несмотря на текущий статус «беты» приложение может похвастаться исключительно стабильностью.

Advanced SystemCare with Antivirus 2012 beta доступен на нескольких иностранных языках, включая русский, и работает под управлением операционной системы Windows 7, Vista и XP (32-битные и 64-битные версии). Копию приложения можно загрузить с сайта разработчика – www.iobit.com.

Источник


----------

